# Blazers Trade made?



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

#1 Olive poster heard ESPNews Anchor say the BLazers have made a 4 player swap, but will wait til tomorrow to announce.

#2 Wheels says during the 1/2 time that they are hearing rumblings that a deal may have occured.

#3 Quick doubts anything will happen.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Who's sitting tonight......


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

In all honestly, I don't want any big roster-shaking moves...just have a feeling we'll get screwed, esp. if youth is going out. 

I don't want to see that.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

My gut feeling is, if it were a minor deal, they wouldn't wait til tomorrow...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Telfair's only played 7 minutes.....Randolph isn't playing tonight.....

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

By "4 player swap"...do you mean 2 in, 2 out?

Or 4 players out....


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Wasn't it mentioned that if anything happens it'll be with either New York or Orlando or both?

Zach and Telfair for Dwight Howard!?!?!?

Probably more like Ruben and Khryapa for Garrity and Q Rich.

I hope it's something that benefits us (stating the obvious)


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

the speculation begins..........


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Xericx said:


> By "4 player swap"...do you mean 2 in, 2 out?
> 
> Or 4 players out....


Usually they meen 2 in 2 out.

BTW I didn't hear it, but Nash in the pre-game said he has 2 offers out to other teams, and says a deal has a 50/50 chance of happening.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Looks like I'm not getting anything done before lunch at work tomorrow ...


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Wasn't it mentioned that if anything happens it'll be with either New York or Orlando or both?
> 
> Zach and Telfair for Dwight Howard!?!?!?
> 
> ...


Garrity couldn't be traded with another player.

Howard...no way.

Pre-game Furness on 1080 also had a great point, Nash deals come out of nowhere...AKA we don't hear about them till they happen.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Well, Telfair is playing now....

Hmmm...my pipe dream is KG. 

:biggrin:


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Ruben and someone for Posey?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I wouldnt mind us getting q rich


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

TradeShareefNow said:


> Ruben and someone for Posey?



Send Doleac back to Portland?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

cimalee said:


> I wouldnt mind us getting q rich


I don't want him here anymore....this board convinced me...


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

TradeShareefNow said:


> Ruben and someone for Posey?


I ran it on Trade Checker and Posey and Kapono for Ruben works.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

I can't see us actually benefitting from any trade that's been discussed this year. I hope it's something good that we haven't help.

Although the only team that would take our terrible contracts is the Knicks, so... damn.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I have to admit, now that I think about it, I really don't think a deal has been made yet.

Why would a rival GM let their new players play one more game with Portland and risk the injury (unless Portland is giving up Theo/Joel/Zach)? They wouldn't.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Pre-game Furness on 1080 also had a great point, Nash deals come out of nowhere...


Nash's deals come out of his... okay I better not go there. :angel:


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Ruben and Bassy for Earl Watson and Voshon's exp contract? God I hope not.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Ruben and Miles for Jamal Crawford and Malik Rose? Man I hope not.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Here is a four man trade that works and makes sense. 
Portland trades:
Darius Miles
Sergey Monya
Detroits first rounder

to New Orleans for 

JR. Smith
Desmond Mason.

Works with Trade checker.

Makes sense because Byron Scott is burnt out on JR and Darius fills a need at small forward. JR is a freak and a natural 2 guard. Webster is said to be best suited to play the three. Mason only has one mo re year on his contract and is a good kid and can play 2-3. I like it. But Nash has no Knads to pull off something like this.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Altight, it's time to guess which team we're trading with.

Shot in the dark, here: Atlanta


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Altight, it's time to guess which team we're trading with.
> 
> Shot in the dark, here: Atlanta


I'd be happy with that. I would love to get Marvin Williams back from them if it means we're sending out one of our point guards not named Telfair + some small forwards. I doubt it though, nothing makes sense other than them wanting Telfair or Jack but all they got is a bunch of small forwards.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

do we even have anything atl would want for marvin? i'm not sure jack + our pick this year and ? would be enough.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

My guess: New York

If Nash gets worked by Zeke, he deserves to be fired.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Miles and Blake for Williams and Pachulia works. We'd be gettin' the better end by far, but it works under tha cap.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Hahaha Marvin Williams coming to Portland without a mention of draft picks or Martell Webster or Przybilla.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

pacers


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yup ruben seems to think he is gone


----------



## BigDtoPDX (Jun 30, 2005)

my only wish for my birthday (on friday) is that the Blazers will trade Patterson. God, I cant stand his game. I know he had good numbers tonight but the guy is a drain on EVERYONE. He misses a shot...he gets all pissed and thinks he got fouled, he misess a FT...he scrunches his brow and gets pissed off. He never passes and gets 2+ charging fouls per game b/c all he does is that weak post-up.

Nate, Nash, Allen and Co. need to look at the roster and see who is down with the cause and who is against it:

Against: Ruben and Zach (can Nate not tell him to stop taking 18 footers?)

With: The young'ens Bassy, Outlaw, Webster, Jack, Khryapa. I truly think deep-down Miles is worth keeping and he and Nate have an understanding.

Expendible b/c in no way no how they fit into any sort of long or short term plans:
Juan, Blake, Theo.


----------



## BigDtoPDX (Jun 30, 2005)

Oh yea, the Hornets trade wouldnt happen b/c theyve been adamantly trying to get PF and/or centers. Im right in the middle of all the news, as Smith has been deactivated, and tonight Jackson Vroman broke his hand. Hes not a world-beater but gives them a few min. at PF and just shows you how thin they are.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

BigDtoPDX said:


> Oh yea, the Hornets trade wouldnt happen b/c theyve been adamantly trying to get PF and/or centers. Im right in the middle of all the news, as Smith has been deactivated, and tonight Jackson Vroman broke his hand. Hes not a world-beater but gives them a few min. at PF and just shows you how think they are.


There are rumors that they like Outlaw. I would trade TO for JR in a heartbeat. JR is a good kid, but he needs out of the south.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BigDtoPDX said:


> my only wish for my birthday...


Last Blazer trade on my birthday brought us...Damon


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

ouch schilly


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

SUpposedly....

KJR in Seattle
1080 in Portland
WFAN in NY

All reporting that a TO and Ruben for Crawford will be completed tomorrow.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Schilly said:


> SUpposedly....
> 
> KJR in Seattle
> 1080 in Portland
> ...


I don't think Outlaw would be included..


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Schilly said:


> SUpposedly....
> 
> KJR in Seattle
> 1080 in Portland
> ...



It must be Schilly's birthday tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> I don't think Outlaw would be included..



How do the numbers work out on that realgm calculation?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> SUpposedly....
> 
> KJR in Seattle
> 1080 in Portland
> ...


considering it's mixum on live who reported it, I think we can all agree that it's 100% bull ****


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> How do the numbers work out on that realgm calculation?


Jamal Crawford
6-5 SG from Michigan
14.0 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 4.0 apg in 33.4 minutes 
Incoming 
Ruben Patterson
6-5 SF from Cincinnati
11.1 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 1.3 apg in 23.3 minutes 
Travis Outlaw
6-9 SF from Starkville (HS)
5.0 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 0.5 apg in 14.9 minutes 
Change in team outlook: +2.1 ppg, +2.4 rpg, and -2.2 apg. 


Portland Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Ruben Patterson
6-5 SF from Cincinnati
11.1 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 1.3 apg in 23.3 minutes 
Travis Outlaw
6-9 SF from Starkville (HS)
5.0 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 0.5 apg in 14.9 minutes 
Incoming 
Jamal Crawford
6-5 SG from Michigan
14.0 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 4.0 apg in 33.4 minutes 
Change in team outlook: -2.1 ppg, -2.4 rpg, and +2.2 apg. 



Successful Scenario 
Due to New York and Portland being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New York and Portland had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out unless trade exceptions were used for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> How do the numbers work out on that realgm calculation?


The only number you need to know is .398, Crawford's career average.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Hap said:


> considering it's mixum on live who reported it, I think we can all agree that it's 100% bull ****


are you serious?

hahah...please let it be mixim...


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> considering it's mixum on live who reported it, I think we can all agree that it's 100% bull ****


Then it must be true!!!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

furball said:


> Successful Scenario
> Due to New York and Portland being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New York and Portland had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out unless trade exceptions were used for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.



Thanks. So does the trade work either way . . . with Travis and without Travis?


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

can someone besides mixum confirm this?

Realgm has a story about Crawford most likely being traded for Earl Watson

and seriously, we're not trading Outlaw. Especially not after tonights game


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Thanks. So does the trade work either way . . . with Travis and without Travis?


It would work with Sergei, but I don't think NY would be interested. I'm not sure why all of you are in love with Travis.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i hope its not with the nicks


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

furball said:


> It would work with Sergei, but I don't think NY would be interested. I'm not sure why all of you are in love with Travis.


Because he was 5-6 from the field tonight to go with 4 blocked shots.

That, and Jamal Crawford wouldn't improve this team at all.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hmm, so both Jamal and Martell are SGs from Seattle. 
I do remember the Blazers had the hots for Jamal several years ago, but I thought that was during the Whitsitt era. 
This would balance the roster a bit better numerically.
Do we really want his contract? That seems like yet another change of directions.
Didn't Jamal have some jailbull or jailknick problems? 

barfo


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

furball said:


> It would work with Sergei, but I don't think NY would be interested. I'm not sure why all of you are in love with Travis.



I think it is like Telfair, he has athletic ability and shows flashes of potentially being something special. I think Telfair has more athletic ability and shows more flashes, but same idea. Outlaw can jump, that's for sure.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

A postive note if the trade goes down, that would show Allen isn't thinking of selling the team . . . no way that move makes the Blazer organization more marketable.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Man, at this point it seems to be more about not showing flashes of being special, but of being at least mediocre.


----------



## adotjames (Jun 21, 2005)

furball said:


> It would work with Sergei, but I don't think NY would be interested.  I'm not sure why all of you are in love with Travis.


How can you not be a fan of Outlaw? He continually shows that he is far and away the most athletically gifted player on the team. And he also appears to have the best jump shot. I am very dissapointed that Nate hasn't commited more playing time for him.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

What Mix said WFAN said is that Crawford is heading home...Home is Seattle, not Portland.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

If we trade TO for Craw I will be very mad. 

I personally would trade Patterson for QRich or Craw. We wont be under the cap anytime soon so why not try and trade for a player that is much better than Patterson.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

TradeShareefNow said:


> Man, at this point it seems to be more about not showing flashes of being special, but of being at least mediocre.



You'er right, but I think it is the flashes of something special every now and then that has most excited.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> If we trade TO for Craw I will be very mad.
> 
> I personally would trade Patterson for QRich or Craw. We wont be under the cap anytime soon so why not try and trade for a player that is much better than Patterson.


actually, the team can easily be under the cap soon, so they don't need to just think "oh bother, we're not going to be under the cap anytime soon, so lets just get another bloated contract for a player who's really, at best, mediocre"


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

That's it, trade Travis just when he's finally getting his feet wet, growing into his body, and becoming more confident and productive on the court. Good idea. Travis is one of the last players I'd trade off this team. 

It would be nice to have a bigger shooting guard to play ahead of Dixon and Jack, but not at the expense of Outlaw; at the expense of Webster's development; and at that contract size or length.

Now, trade Dixon or Jack or Blake or Monia with Ruben for him, and I'm a lot more interested.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Schilly said:


> What Mix said WFAN said is that Crawford is heading home...Home is Seattle, not Portland.


Thank you. Now I can sleep.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazer Bert said:


> Thank you. Now I can sleep.



Not yet, that rumor has Rick Brunson and Flip Murray coming to Ptd. :biggrin:


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Jamal Crawford is not the star or young stud that's going to turn this team around for the future.
As much as I feel that Nate doesn't like Travis all that much, I'd rather keep Outlaw than get Crawford and his huge contract that Isiah gave him.
But at least it looks like Nash is interested in actually doing something. That's a start


----------



## LO_Blazers (Aug 12, 2004)

Just got back from the game, and during the second quarter Nash came down out of the stands, went over to Patterson at courtside and they both left, not more than a few seconds later Pritchard was coming down from the stands and following them. They were gone for about ten minutes and again were hanging around each other at halftime, but then split up and looked busy.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Anyone else think Zach might actually be the guy to get traded? That elbow to the nose could be a convenient smoke screen. I could see NY, Denver and Seattle all wanting to get ZBo, just dont know who we would want.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

look guys, the team has said they weren't going to take on any big contracts, unless it's for a difference maker.

and guess what? neither Richardson or Crawford are difference makers. Unless the team meant difference maker in the sense of "someone who misses shots, and gets grossly over paid and makes the team crappy"


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Anyone else think Zach might actually be the guy to get traded? That elbow to the nose could be a convenient smoke screen. I could see NY, Denver and Seattle all wanting to get ZBo, just dont know who we would want.


ZBo isn't going anywhere; he's in his first year of the max deal, so Portland can only get back 50% of his salary (correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Hap said:


> look guys, the team has said they weren't going to take on any big contracts, unless it's for a difference maker.
> 
> and guess what? neither Richardson or Crawford are difference makers. Unless the team meant difference maker in the sense of "someone who misses shots, and gets grossly over paid and makes the team crappy"


I hope you're right!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

LO_Blazers said:


> Just got back from the game, and during the second quarter Nash came down out of the stands, went over to Patterson at courtside and they both left, not more than a few seconds later Pritchard was coming down from the stands and following them. They were gone for about ten minutes and again were hanging around each other at halftime, but then split up and looked busy.


Don't get carried away, that was just Nash and Prichard scoring some pot off Rube.

barfo


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Schilly said:


> What Mix said WFAN said is that Crawford is heading home...Home is Seattle, not Portland.



Schilly, the problem with people on the East Coast (and I'm from there) is that they think Portland and Seattle are roughly the same thing.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

> ZBo isn't going anywhere; he's in his first year of the max deal, so Portland can only get back 50% of his salary (correct me if I'm wrong).


I can always wish!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

maxiep said:


> Schilly, the problem with people on the East Coast (and I'm from there) is that they think Portland and Seattle are roughly the same thing.


"Christmas in the Northwest" just popped into my head.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Here is my perdiction(hope that I'm right!)...

Portland Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Ruben Patterson 
Travis Outlaw 

Incoming 
Voshon Lenard 
Nene Hilario 



Denver Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Earl Watson 
Voshon Lenard 
Nene Hilario 
Greg Buckner 

Incoming 
Ruben Patterson 
Travis Outlaw 
Jamal Crawford 



New York Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Jamal Crawford 

Incoming 
Earl Watson 
Greg Buckner


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I can always wish!


heh, you and me both!

Seriously, waiting for news to break, I'm not getting anything done tomorrow morning at work. Then if a trade is made, I'll spend all day wishing I was on the forums talking about it.

I need a hobby. :biggrin:


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Here is my perdiction(hope that I'm right!)...
> 
> Portland Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> ...



Well that trade would be remarkably fair for Seattle and ideal for us. I think Denver gets a bit hosed, but I don't care. I live in the Mile High so I can just laugh and laugh and laugh if it comes to pass.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Its not terrible for Denver. Add in the Detroit pick and it becomes better. But I agree that Portland and NY make out much better.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

Q Rich and Miles back together...In a blazer uniform? :banana: 


at least i hope so. I will miss Ruben if he's gone, but i'd love to see this.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

as long as all it takes is QRich. I think that is the most likley scenario. Earl Watson for Craw followed by Patterson for QRich.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

ryanjend22 said:


> Q Rich and Miles back together...In a blazer uniform? :banana:
> 
> at least i hope so. I will miss Ruben if he's gone, but i'd love to see this.


Better than Patterson+Outlaw for Crawford straight up.

PBF


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> Better than Patterson+Outlaw for Crawford straight up.
> 
> PBF


 I'd take Crawford over Richardson any days of the week, and twice on Sunday's. I'm not a huge fan of either, but if Nate doesn't feel like Travis is going to make it in this league, I'd put more faith in his decision making skills than anyone on this board.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Tince said:


> I'd take Crawford over Richardson any days of the week, and twice on Sunday's. I'm not a huge fan of either, but if Nate doesn't feel like Travis is going to make it in this league, I'd put more faith in his decision making skills than anyone on this board.


Yep. Youre right, Tince. I just looked up Richardsons and Crawfords stats, and Crawford is the better shooter of the two this season. I take back my previous comment.

PBF


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> Yep. Youre right, Tince. I just looked up Richardsons and Crawfords stats, and Crawford is the better shooter of the two this season. I take back my previous comment.
> 
> PBF


You don't have to like/want Crawford, I just won't allow you to want QRich :naughty:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> Pre-game Furness on 1080 also had a great point, Nash deals come out of nowhere...AKA we don't hear about them till they happen.


We talked about the Wallace-to-Atlanta trade for months before it happened... very specifically both on this board and at the Blazers bash that year (although the Dallas deal was the hottest rumor at that point).

It'll be interesting to see what, if anything, happens. I still would be surprised if a trade involving the Blazers happens tomorrow.

Ed O.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I certainly don't like Crawford's contract commitment...long term (2010?) at big dollars...

Both Ruben and Travis would be expiring the year after next....I wonder if the deal wityh NY (if there is one) is more along the lines of

Jamal Crawford & Travis Lee
for
Ruben Pattersen and Travis Outlaw

POR needs a big body..BADLY, Ruben is ill suited for PF, but he has played there for POR this year....adding Travis Lee would make a lot of sense, and even though Crawford is a better player than Ruben IMO, his contract is not doing POR or any other team any favors...I can't see how NY would deserve to get a young prospect thrown in from POR...I don't think Outlaw = the talent gap b\t Ruben and Crawford....

Now if POR was getting Lee as well.......Well then I can see NY asking for POR to send them a young player back....

IF POR does get Crawford...I hope Lee comes w\ him.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

If we deal Outlaw...that's it...new gm ASAP.....please just deal Ruben


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i just hope we dont trade with the knicks


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

A bird, a mockingbird I believe because I'm in Texas and it's their.....er our state bird told me to expect something today involving a shooting guard. They wouldn't say which way, but I have a feeling it's JR Smith coming with at least one SF going. The reason it makes sense is because I've heard Nate thinks Webster might be more effective at the 3.

Also in a coversation with John Nash yesterday he informed me that the only reason the younger players aren't seeing as much action as originally planned is because they are trying to build value in "a specific couple of vets." I responded with the failed attempt to do that with DA, Damon and SAR and he responded with "stay tuned"


----------



## Swerv (Jan 2, 2003)

I will be very disapointed if we trade Outlaw.
Outlaw, Martell and Sebastian are the only players that really excite me on this team.

Just say no to trading Outlaw (PLEASE!)


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Kmurph said:


> ....adding Travis Lee would make a lot of sense



nah, he could never hit a breaking pitch


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_3537323

It looks like Denver is pursuing Patterson. If so, that is the team I think we will trade with.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

They have been talking about Ruben all morning on the radio in Denver. General attitude is positive here for the trade. Denver's been known to make alot of strange moves at times though...Kiki just can't help himself.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

ColoradoBlazerFan said:


> They have been talking about Ruben all morning on the radio in Denver. General attitude is positive here for the trade. Denver's been known to make alot of strange moves at times though...Kiki just can't help himself.


What station? I'm relatively new to Denver, so I don't know all the radio stations. I pretty much listen to KBCO and 1340AM (NPR)

Also, who are they saying? Lenard and Buckner work, but I can't see Karl giving up Buckner if he trades Watson.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Outlaw, Webster, Khryapa, Telfair, and Jack - being traded - would cause me disappointment. I really believe we need to keep and nurture these guys. They all show signs of becoming good/great players. Outlaw is our best shooter on the team right now. Webster is showing that he will be a three-point specialist (ala Dale Ellis). Khryapa is our all-around role player, making others around him better. Telfair and Jack are still learning - but its too early to give up on them.

Unless we are getting some stud in return.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

ColoradoBlazerFan said:


> They have been talking about Ruben all morning on the radio in Denver. General attitude is positive here for the trade. Denver's been known to make alot of strange moves at times though...Kiki just can't help himself.


What are the details of the deal being discussed?


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Tune to AM 560 in Denver metro


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Zybot said:


> What are the details of the deal being discussed?


Speculation varies but a three way with Por/Sea/Den with Denver getting Ruben in the end but not sure of who Portland gets...they are very Nugget focused right now...go figure. It's funny they sound alot like us..."We need a trade no matter what."


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

ColoradoBlazerFan said:


> Speculation varies but a three way with Por/Sea/Den with Denver getting Ruben in the end but not sure of who Portland gets...they are very Nugget focused right now...go figure. It's funny they sound alot like us..."We need a trade no matter what."


Thanks for keeping us posted on what's being talked about in Denver.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

maxiep said:


> What station? I'm relatively new to Denver, so I don't know all the radio stations. I pretty much listen to KBCO and 1340AM (NPR)
> 
> Also, who are they saying? Lenard and Buckner work, but I can't see Karl giving up Buckner if he trades Watson.


Greg Buckner sounded unsure about playing Friday at Minnesota after hyperextending his right knee late in the Nuggets' win over Charlotte on Tuesday. The guard has heeded warnings from teammates to avoid watching replays of the injury, in which his knee buckled in an awkward direction. 

"I felt it hyperextend," he said. "It wasn't really no pain. I just felt it. Then this morning I woke up kind of weak, not as stable as it normally is." 

:eek8:


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

ColoradoBlazerFan said:


> Tune to AM 560 in Denver metro


That show is over now...AM 950 is talking though


----------



## HAMMERHEAD (Jul 7, 2005)

I've been told from a source close to the team that Nate isn't big on Outlaw. He loves his athleticism and likes him as a person, but Outlaw isn't all that smart, and that isn't going to change. Outlaw still doesn't know and understand many of the plays, which really frustrates Nate.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Again, if we lose Outlaw, I hope it's for someone like Nene or at least JR Smith. None of this Crawford, Potapenko and Buckner talk.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Again, if we lose Outlaw, I hope it's for someone like Nene or at least JR Smith. None of this Crawford, Potapenko and Buckner talk.


It's sounding like Denver want's Potapenko. What they'd really like is to get rid of K. Mart's deal.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Again, if we lose Outlaw, I hope it's for someone like Nene or at least JR Smith. None of this Crawford, Potapenko and Buckner talk.


I agree!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

My guess 

Ruben to Atlanta for Al Harrington and his expiring contract.

They get an energizer, we get our backup PF

Just another one of my hunches :wink:


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Yes, thank you.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

kinda OT: DA might be a laker soon 

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3679226.html


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> My guess
> 
> Ruben to Atlanta for Al Harrington and his expiring contract.
> 
> ...



ha ha if rubens tired of losing he will do plenty if not more there . I would love to get Al Tho


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

cpt.napalm said:


> kinda OT: DA might be a laker soon
> 
> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3679226.html



Why would anyone want him?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

As an alternate.... 

*Seattle SuperSonics*

Incoming Players 
Earl Watson
Salary: $5,000,000 Years Remaining: 4
PTS: 7.5 REB: 1.9 AST: 3.5 PER: 12.96


Outgoing Players: Vitaly Potapenko, Ronald Murray

*Denver Nuggets*

Incoming Players 
Vitaly Potapenko
Salary: $3,325,416 Years Remaining: 1
PTS: 3.1 REB: 2.6 AST: 0.3 PER: 7.67

Ronald Murray
Salary: $895,248 Years Remaining: 0
PTS: 9.9 REB: 1.8 AST: 2.5 PER: 11.69

1-Year Bird Must receive consent to trade players with a 1-year contract, excluding options, who will become Early Bird or Bird free agents at the end of the contract, or players who have accepted a qualifying offer for a 5th season following the 4th option season on the Rookie Scale. If the player consents, he will lose his Bird rights and become a non-Bird free agent at the end of the contract.

Ruben Patterson
Salary: $6,353,200 Years Remaining: 1
PTS: 11.4 REB: 3.4 AST: 1.3 PER: 17.37

Player must consent to waiving a portion of his Trade Kicker


Outgoing Players: Nene Hilario, Earl Watson, Linas Kleiza

*Portland Trail Blazers*

Incoming Players 
Nene Hilario
Salary: $3,039,889 Years Remaining: 0
PTS: 0.0 REB: 0.0 AST: 0.0 PER: -54.65

Linas Kleiza
Salary: $879,360 Years Remaining: 1
PTS: 3.5 REB: 2.0 AST: 0.3 PER: 14.29


Outgoing Players: Ruben Patterson


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Earl Watson=another small point guard who likes to shoot. Yep gotta a couple of those already thanks.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

ColoradoBlazerFan said:


> Earl Watson=another small point guard who likes to shoot. Yep gotta a couple of those already thanks.


It's confusing, but I think that trade above your post was referring to Watson going to Seattle. But there is no way the Nugs give up Nene for Ruben and Outlaw. There's just no way. They have to deal him or K-Mart, but that's too little for Nene.

By the way, thanks for the AM links. I appreciate it.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Again, if we lose Outlaw, I hope it's for someone like Nene or at least JR Smith. None of this Crawford, Potapenko and Buckner talk.


Exactly. We are supposedly in a 'youth movement'. How does trading Outlaw, just when he is starting to get it and be productive, further that if all we get back is some overpaid antique.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

In the Denver Post today they are saying how much Coach Karl wants Ruben....

And Seattle wants Watson back

Perhaps a deal like that makes sense


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

I still haven't seen a player named in this thread that I'd trade Travis for.

I'm preparing to be completely disappointed once again by Nash's inability to come out on the good end of any negotiation.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Ruben to Denver
Watson to Seattle
Potapenko to Portland
Lenard to Portland
Not in that order.

A decent deal for everybody


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

If Denver makes a trade, I'd have to believe they'd move K-mart.

Aren't there any other teams that would be willing or looking to make a move? Is Minny all done trading for the year?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I really wanted to start a new thread around this one, but I'll be a good citizen and keep it here:

Let's try to put some pieces together (based on all the information I've heard up to this moment from media channels):

1. Ruben was really talking like last night's game vs. the Bobcats was his last game as a Blazer.
2. Pivo said two specific scenarios involving Ruben were being discussed: Ruben headed out for Voshon Lenard (Denver) and Vitaly Potapenko (Seattle), and Ruben + Outlaw headed out for Jamal Crawford (New York).
3. KJR in Seattle reported that Crawford would soon be "heading home". Home is Seattle, not Portland.
4. RealGM.com reported that Crawford was "most likely" headed to Denver for Earl Watson.
5. 1080 The Fan here in Portland this morning reported that George Karl is hot for Patterson. This is reportedly confirmed by Denver media.

I think that about captures it as it stands right now (again, from media channels). So let's look at a few things:

1. The Ruben for Lenard + Potapenko scenario doesn't work. It would put the Blazers at 16 players on payroll, and that can't happen by league rule. However, both Lenard and Potapenko would fill needs for the Blazers. So this one might be being discussed, but the Blazers would have to send another player out to make it work. Outlaw? But to Seattle or Denver?

2. The Ruben + Outlaw for Crawford scenario works, but it doesn't make much sense. First of all, Crawford's contract is HUGE (and long), and the Blazers have stated many, many times that the only way they'll take on a contract like that would be for a difference-maker. Well, Crawford doesn't give the Blazers anything they don't already have. And while the move would clear up the SF log-jam in a hurry, it compounds the back-court log-jam severely. So this one really isn't all that likely to happen unless it's a 3-way deal (Seattle? Denver? A scenario involving Seattle would jive with the "Crawford heading home" report) OR another deal is coming to clear up the back-court log-jam this one would create.

3. Between the "Crawford heading home" report and RealGMs report about him likely heading to Denver, it's pretty clear that the Knicks are shopping Crawford hard. And that makes sense, because they just picked up Steve Francis.

So putting all that together, we've got the Blazers shopping Patterson hard, the Knicks shopping Crawford hard, the Nuggets talking to both teams about those specific players, and the Sonics possibly being involved from both angles (Crawford heading home report, and contributing Potapenko in Pivo's POR/DEN/SEA scenario).

It's a confusing situation, to say the least. But there's potential for a bunch of 2-way trades, a couple 3-ways, or even a 4-way trade in there.

Can't wait to find out.

PBF


----------



## Swerv (Jan 2, 2003)

We do not want Flip. If you thought that Damon dribbled alot..........wait until you see him....he can light it up on occasion........but he has not really done so this season and he has been given that chance........


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

ColoradoBlazerFan said:


> Ruben to Denver
> Watson to Seattle
> Potapenko to Portland
> Lenard to Portland
> ...


Doesn't work. Denver is sending out way more salary than they'd be taking back.

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Trader Bob said:


> As an alternate....
> 
> *Seattle SuperSonics*
> 
> ...






I WAS PRETTY CLOSE


----------

